# Anime tiddie research



## fortunecookie (Jan 19, 2018)

https://www.researchgate.net/public...Id=5a5ef35a458515c03ee11245&showFulltext=true

Ill just leave this here


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Jan 19, 2018)

i wonder if there will be a follow-up. also, great resources:


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 19, 2018)

Someone did this for college. You can't make this up.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Jan 19, 2018)

Serious Research said:
			
		

> Stemming from certain internet communities and pertinent to the current era comes the succinct state-ment, “Flat is Justice”, which consequentially begets interesting debate that can reverberate and diffuse throughout media. Essentially, the statement describes the appreciation of flat-chested women [9], which posits a peculiar aspect that has yet to be fully explored in human aero-dynamics; namely, the effect of breasts in regards to drag and overall aerodynamic performance



Real talk, other than the dank memery, it's just a harmless aerodynamics paper.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Jan 19, 2018)

WHY.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 19, 2018)

> The present results are expected to provide useful information on the validity of the statement, "Flat is Justice" in terms of an aerodynamic standpoint.


lol


----------



## Hiragana (Jan 19, 2018)

Boob Physics is best Physics.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jan 19, 2018)

This is something that Alex Mahan would write.


----------



## NeverHappened (Jan 19, 2018)

Now to stick actual women into an air tunnel to find optimal cup size


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Jan 19, 2018)

what.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 19, 2018)

I came for tiddies and instead all I got was a bunch of weeb math and theorems.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jan 19, 2018)

Irwin M. Felcher said:


> WHY.





Spoiler: Captain obvious 



:autism:


----------



## Van Darkholme (Jan 19, 2018)

Anime tiddies are great.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 19, 2018)

This is my kind of science.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 19, 2018)

No.


----------



## Caddchef (Jan 19, 2018)

YES.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2018)

Reading one sentence of that made me want to take the author’s lunch money.


----------



## A Cat Father (Jan 19, 2018)

How many 2d anime tiddy does it take to screw in a light bulb


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## OhGoy (Jan 19, 2018)

this man puts more effort into researching anime boobs than professional journalists do into reporting the news

what a world


----------



## Nyoom frame (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 19, 2018)

2D>3D


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jan 19, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> lol





> the results can offer worthwhile data investigating the anthropometrical presence of large breasts on sport aerodynamics.



_SEE PROFESSOR, I'M NOT DOING THIS JUST BECAUSE I LIKE LOLIS!_


----------



## Funnybone (Jan 19, 2018)

Whats his opinion of this???


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 19, 2018)

Has science gone too far?



> The immediate discrepancies between Lucoa’s model and otherhuman models used in similar studies (other than the fact that she has an enormous chest) are the presence of horns, a baseball cap, raised arms, and solidly modeled hair.



Not far enough.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 19, 2018)

Pfft, amateur.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 19, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> this man puts more effort into researching anime boobs than professional journalists do into reporting the news
> 
> what a world



tbf that's not much


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 19, 2018)

We have gone advanced shitposting to the next level.

Also why that character among the others?


----------

